
How I accidentally made a startup - _august
https://shridhargupta.com/i-accidentally-made-a-startup
======
hyperpallium
It can seem impossible to create a business out of nothing, but because
businesses tend to focus on _how to get money_ , just trying _to make
something useful_ is a transcending advantage.

> _Make something people want. Don 't worry too much about making money. What
> you've got is a description of a charity._
> [http://www.paulgraham.com/good.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/good.html)

------
sh87
Link doesn't work for me.

~~~
masonic
Works for me.

~~~
sh87
it does now

